# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  złe samopoczucie po odstawieniu tabletek antykoncepcyjnych

## simplex_j

Witam, mam 30 lat zaraz po urodzeniu dziecka przez 2 lata brałam tabletki anykoncepcyjne, od 2 tygodni nie biore i od tego momentu miewam migrenowe bole glowy, ucisk w zoladku, osłabienie, brak apetytu. sennosc. czy moze to byc spowodowane odstawieniem tabletek??

----------


## Krzysztof

Tak, Pani problemy to jedne z najczęstszych dolegliwości zgłaszanych przez kobiety po odstawieniu tabletek antykoncepcyjnych. Czas ich trwania oraz nasilenie jest bardzo indywidualną sprawą, często korelują z długością stosowania antykoncepcji, co akurat w Pani przypadku rokuje dobrze. Tabletki w pewnym sensie rozechwiały Pani równowagę hormonalną, która teraz wraca do normy. Dolegliwości te najprawdopodobniej z czasem będą się zmniejszać - u większości kobiet ustępują całkowicie mniej więcej w czasie unormowania się cyklu po odstawieniu tabletek.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

